
Real Shaolin Disciple Reacts to BBC Shaolin Master Documentary - gus_massa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHUewEWi9SE
======
gus_massa
Original BBC video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbow21FKJS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbow21FKJS4)

It's clear that in the original BBC video the parts where he fails the routine
with the stick are false. They filmed the episode in a few days or a week.
Also, pretending to fail in the first attempt is a common trick in circus.

What else is fake? Is the 3 years rule real, an exaggeration or totally fake
as claimed in the other video?

If a random guy with a webcam is more reliable than the BBC, how does this
affect the policies in Wikipedia about good sources?

